# 2 kinds of Cryptocorynes for sale



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi

If this isn't appropriate in this topic, please move







thanks

I have an emersed setup I'm going to have to tear down for my new serra's that r comming. Therefore, I have some emersed Crypts for sale.

These are nice plants, free of any algea whatsoever, and will acclimate to submersed growth just fine. These plants are *low light*, and will grow slowly unless in a high light, CO2 tank. Over time, it will shed it's old leaves for ones adapted for aquatic life









There are tons of plantlets available from the mother plant, so please, if interested, have no fear. I will ship anywhere in the continental US for $3.85 USPS Priority mail--$2.00 per small plantlet, and $3.00 per larger ones. Load up your tank with these guys planted around your decor, for a great natural look. Also, live plants are great for your water quality, and temporment for your fish









the dark one is Cryptocoryne wendtii, and the green is Cryptocoryne walkeri. Thanks for looking!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If these don't go in a week or so, they will go on aquabid.


----------

